# Silverback coat?



## Jd414 (Aug 21, 2012)

I really didn't know where to put this post lol excuse my ignorance...

Anyways I was wondering if there is such a thing as a silverback gsd? I've seen some stuff online but nothing really clear. 

My 5 month old pup is listed as a Black and Tan but the last two months he's had a lot of silver coming through on his upper back and shoulders. Is this common?


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Yes, that's common in alot of showlines. It is not a silverback, it's shading.


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

Silverback is in gorillas, I hope you really got a GSD and not a baby gorilla LMAO


----------



## Jd414 (Aug 21, 2012)

Gotta love the sarcasm.. I know what silverback gorillas are if I was referring to a gorilla I wouldn't have posted in a gsd forum...


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

I wasn't trying to be sarcastic, that's why I put the LMAO after my comment. Apologies extended


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

It's called a bitch stripe and it's very common in both males and females.


----------



## Jd414 (Aug 21, 2012)

No need to apologize... 

Thanks for the info


----------

